# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  Անհատ ձեռներեց

## Morg

Հայաստանում ի՞նչ ասել է անհատ ձեռներեց: Ի՞նչ փաստաթղթեր, ի՞նչ կարգի գումարներ, ի՞նչ պարտավորություններ և առհասարակ ի՞նչ է անհրաժեշտ անհատ ձեռներեց դառնալու համար: ՀԴՄ կտրոններ տպող սարք ունենալը անհրաժեշտությո՞ւն է, ու վերջապես. որտե՞ղ դիմել:

----------


## insider

Որ օրենքից չցիտեմ,հիշելով կարճ ասեմ, որ ա/ձ-ն ֆիզիկական անձ է, ով զբաղվում է ձեռնարկատիրական գործունեությամբ: Բնականաբար շահույթ ստանալու նպատակով: Ա/Ձ գրանցումը, վերջին օրենսդրական փոփոխություններից հետո, բավականին հեշտացել է: Անձնագիր, հանրային ծառայությունների համարանիշ + մի 3000 թե 5000 դրամ տուրքի գումար /լավ չեմ հիշում/: Կարելի է գրանցվել նաև օնլայն, եթե համակարգը նորմալ աշխատի, բայց, մեկ է, պետք է գնաս պետական ռեգիստր, որ ստանաս ա/ձ-ի թուղթը: Դիմել պետական ռեգիստրի համապատասխան տարածքային մարմնին: Դրանից հետո գրանցվել հարկային տեսչությունում ու ստանալ ՀՎՀՀ /հարկային կոդ/: 

ՀԴՄ ոչ բոլոր դեպքերում է պարտադիր:Նայած ինչ գործունեություն ես ցանկանաում ծավալել:

----------

delicate (06.12.2015), Jarre (06.06.2014), Morg (06.06.2014)

----------


## Morg

Օնլայն գրանցման համար տնտեսական գործունեության դասիչ է ուզում: Դա արդեն պետ. ռեգիստրից պետքա ստանամ?

----------


## V!k

> Օնլայն գրանցման համար տնտեսական գործունեության դասիչ է ուզում: Դա արդեն պետ. ռեգիստրից պետքա ստանամ?


ԱՁ բացելու համար անհրաժեշտ է անձնագիր (արդեն ավելի ցանկալի է նույնականացման քարտ, քանի որ պետք է էլեկտրոնային ստորագրություն էլ ունենաս)  և պետ. ռեգիստրում վճարում ես 3300 դրամ, ԱՁ-ի բացումը տևում է մոտ 30 րոպե, այնուհետև պետք է գնաս և գրանցվես տարածքային հարկային տեսչությունում, Էլ. ստորագրության համար: ՀԴՄ կտրոն տպող սարքը պարտադիր չէ այն դեպքում, երբ քեզ վճարելու են փոխանցումով: Պետ. ռեգիստրի հասցեն Կոմիտաս 49/3 առաջին հարկ: Կնիք կարող ես չպատվիրել, չնայած իրենք փորձում են համոզել (9000-ից է սկսվում գները): էլ. ստորագրության ակտիվացման համար օնլայն վճարում ես 3000 դրամ http://www.ekeng.am/crm կայքում, ստորագրող սարքն էլ արժե 3000 դրամ: Հասցեն հարկայինում կասեն որտեղից պետք է գնես, Ուլնեցի փողոցի վրա է գտնվում:
օնլայն գրանցումը նորմալ չի աշխատում, խորհուրդ կտամ գնալ պետ. ռեգիստր

----------

delicate (06.12.2015), Jarre (06.06.2014), Morg (06.06.2014), Կաթիլ (06.06.2014)

----------


## Vaio

Որտեղ կարելի է մանրամասն կարդալ ԱՁ-ի մասին, ինչ-որ բրոշուր, գիրք կա?
Բազմաթիվ հարցեր կան, որ կուզեի իմանալ՝
- ԱՁ-ի բացման գործընթացը, 
- հաշվետվությունների ձևաթղթերը, 
- հաշվետվությւունների՝ հարկային մարմնին տրամադրման պարբերականությունը, 
- հաշվետվույթւոնները էլեկտրոնային պետք է լինեն, թե պարտադիր չէ,
- նույնականացման քարտ պարտադիր է, թե ոչ,
- ԱՁ-ի հիմնադիրը կարող է ունենալ լիազորված անձ, ով կզբաղվի ԱՁ-ի հարցերով... և այլ բազմաթիվ հարցեր...

----------


## Աթեիստ

Իմ իմանալով էդ սաղ ինֆորմացիան պիտի լինի gitem.am-ում։ Եթե չգտնես, զանգի իրանց համարով, սաղ կասեն։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Իմ իմանալով էդ սաղ ինֆորմացիան պիտի լինի gitem.am-ում։ Եթե չգտնես, զանգի իրանց համարով, սաղ կասեն։


Հ.Գ.
Ըտեղ ոնց որ չգա, բայց ստեղ կա։

www.justice.am/services/register

----------

Vaio (01.12.2015)

----------


## insider

> Որտեղ կարելի է մանրամասն կարդալ ԱՁ-ի մասին, ինչ-որ բրոշուր, գիրք կա?
> Բազմաթիվ հարցեր կան, որ կուզեի իմանալ՝
> - ԱՁ-ի բացման գործընթացը, 
> - հաշվետվությունների ձևաթղթերը, 
> - հաշվետվությւունների՝ հարկային մարմնին տրամադրման պարբերականությունը, 
> - հաշվետվույթւոնները էլեկտրոնային պետք է լինեն, թե պարտադիր չէ,
> - նույնականացման քարտ պարտադիր է, թե ոչ,
> - ԱՁ-ի հիմնադիրը կարող է ունենալ լիազորված անձ, ով կզբաղվի ԱՁ-ի հարցերով... և այլ բազմաթիվ հարցեր...


-ա/ձ բացելու համար անհրաժեշտ ա միայն անձնագիր, սոցիալական քարտ ու 3000 դրամ ու անձամբ ներկայանալ մոտակա պետական ռեգիստրի բաժին։ Կոմիտասի վրա կա, որ դիմես ընդեղ մի 10 րոպա ժամանակ ա տևելու։
-հաշվետվությունները բոլոր ձևաթղթերը, պարբերականությունը հարկայինի կայքում կա։
-էլկտրոնային են ուղարկվում, պարտադիրը չգիտեմ, բայց էլէկտրոնային շատ ավելի հեշտ ա։
-քարտը պետք ա էլ.հաշվետվությունները ուղարկելու համար, հարկայինի հետ պայմանագիր ես կնքում հարկայինի կայք մուտք գործելու և էլ ստորագրությամբ հաշվետվությունները ուղարկելու համար։
-ա/ձ հիմնադիր չի ունենում, ա/ձ-ն ձեռնարկատիրական գործունեությամբ զբաղվող ֆիզիկական անձն ա։ Կարող ա աշխատանքի ընդունել հաշվապահից մինչև վարորդ ...
-կզբաղվի ա/ձ հարցերով ... ճիշտն ասած չհասկացա ինչը նկատի ունես։

----------

Vaio (01.12.2015)

----------


## Vaio

> -կզբաղվի ա/ձ հարցերով ... ճիշտն ասած չհասկացա ինչը նկատի ունես։


Այսինքն, ում անունով բացված է ԱՁ-ն ինքը չզբաղվի, այսպես ասած, չերևա, իսկ իրա տեղը զբաղվի մեկ այլ անձ:

----------


## insider

> Այսինքն, ում անունով բացված է ԱՁ-ն ինքը չզբաղվի, այսպես ասած, չերևա, իսկ իրա տեղը զբաղվի մեկ այլ անձ:


Այսինքն որտե՞ղ չերևա։ Եթե գաղտնիք չի, ի՞նչ գործունեություն ա ծավալելու։

----------


## Vaio

> Այսինքն որտե՞ղ չերևա։ Եթե գաղտնիք չի, ի՞նչ գործունեություն ա ծավալելու։


Չերևա ասելով նկատի ունեմ չզբաղվի, չաշխատի, իրա տեղը ուրիշ մարդ վազվզի, գնա հարկային...
Սուրճ (պլաստմասսայե բաժակով):

----------


## insider

> Չերևա ասելով նկատի ունեմ չզբաղվի, չաշխատի, իրա տեղը ուրիշ մարդ վազվզի, գնա հարկային...
> Սուրճ (պլաստմասսայե բաժակով):


Վայո ջան, ընդհանուր առմամբ վազվզելու բան չկա էլ: Մի բացելուց ա էդ մարդը գնալու, մի անգամ էլ հարկային՝ էդ էլ.ստորագրության պայմանագիրը կնքելու: Դրանից հետո հարկային գնալու կարիք պետք ա որ էլ չլինի: Սենց թե ընեց նման գորոծւնեություն ծավալելու համար աշխատողներ են լինելու իրանք են աշխատելու: Օրինակ էդ քո ասած վազվզոցը հիմնականում հաշվապահի գործն ա, որը կարա լինի անհատ կամ մասնագիտացված կազմակերպություն, որի հետ պայմանագիր էս կնքում, էդ ամեն ինչը օրինական քո փոխարեն կատարում ա: Ամեն դեպքում, եթե ինչ որ տեղ էլ չի կարողանա անձամբ գնա՝ ինչ ինչ գործողություններ կատարելու, օրինակ բանկում հաշիվը կառավարել, գումար հանել, դնել, փոխանցում կատարել և այլ կամ հարկայինում հանդես գալ, կարա նոտարական վավերացմամբ լիազորագիր թողնի ինչ ինչ գործողություններ իրա փոխարեն կատարելու: Բայց դե ա/ձ դեպքում դրա կարիքը համարյա թե չի էլ լինում:

----------

Vaio (01.12.2015)

----------


## Vaio

Անհատ ձեռնարկատերը կատարում է աշխատանքներ (ծառայություններ), որի համար (իր համար) վճարում է եկամտային հարկ 5.000 դրամի չափով (ամսական): 
Հարցս հետևյալն է: 

1. Անհատ ձեռնարկատիրոջ կողմից լիազորված անձը կարող է կատարել աշխատանքներ (ծառայություններ), ինչպիսին կատարում է վարձու աշխատողը? 
2. Եթե լիազորված անձը իրավունք ունի կատարել աշխատանքներ (ծառայություններ), ապա լիազորված անձի համար արդյոք վճարվում է եկամտային հարկ, եթե այո, ապա որքան? (5.000 դրամ ?)

----------

